# Mini cube



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I saw 2 seperate threads on here, both of them inspiring. So I decided to slam 2 ideas together and see what I could come up with. the 1st idea was that I wanted a mini cube like I have seen on another thread here, the 2nd was to try a tank that was mostly wood and anubias. here is what I have come up with so far.
























I switched to using a desk lamp instead of LED until I can find something more appropriate and permanent. once this tank is cycled, I was thinking of putting in a small group of shrimp.. not sure what kind yet though. P.s don't mind the murky water colour.. I should have soaked and rinsed the wood more before adding it


----------



## 1101cody (Apr 20, 2011)

Very cool I have seen more tanks like this lately and really think they are beautiful. Look forward to see new pics


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

2 days ago I emptied out this tank and put everything from it into a new 2 gal fluval spec I picked up the other day, but I can't decide what to do with it... I'm torn between making a nano reef and finally getting my feet wet with salt, or to start a shrimp tank with some CRS and see how that works out. either way it will be something a bit more advanced then what I have done so far. I wasnt having any luck with the filter I had on this cube, and although it is cute, it's just not practical for anything I want to do with it. I imagine it will be going into the buy and sell section soon. I haven't posted any pics of the new cube yet because this week has started out pretty crazy at work. I ll try and post pics in a day or two.


----------



## 1101cody (Apr 20, 2011)

Approx. how large is that tank?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

0.9g ................


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

yes.. 0.9g - 2 litres


----------

